# Middle Provo 4-6-08



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Now, I didn't catch any hogs of the likes that have been showing up in the forums lately. But had a decent day none the less.

I was hoping for a Blue Winged Olive hatch today, there was one, but it was very weak and the fish weren't very active on the surface.

They were pretty active down deep though. Had one of my best days in some time on the Middle Provo.

Primarily used sow bug and midge patterns. Both worked pretty good, the midge pattern was the best one though. Caught a few on a BWO nymph as well.

Spring is here! At least the fish think so.

[attachment=0:n2w8eo1w]Brown MP 4-6-08.jpg[/attachment:n2w8eo1w]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Beaut of a brown! They have been looking great up there this year. Looks like a hog to me!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Good looking fish, glad you were able to get out and catch a few.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see that you got out! Looks like it treated you better than the last trip then


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a great brown to me! Glad you were able to get out and land some.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Good to see that you got out! Looks like it treated you better than the last trip then


Much better lol. The river color and levels were back to normal, so conditions were very ideal.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Click on the picture and it _really_ shows the color of that brown............it has real good colors.. 

Nice fish RnF....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a gorgeous brown. Nice catch.

Glad you had fun.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I was up there too yesterday above the white bridge. Didn't do fabulous, but didn't resort to nymphing either  Caught maybe 7 or 8 mostly on the cluster midge pattern I'm doing for the swap and a couple on a para BWO. Had an embarasing moment when a fellow angler left his pool for a minute to get something out of his pack and me not seeing him sidled right into his spot  He confronted me a bit later but we managed to work it out and shake hands. Just another reminder to be aware of others on the river and how much space we are giving eachother. I had 2 guys jump in a good pool just above me right as I was working in to the sweet spot earlier the same day and it is a maddening experience to say the least. Nice catch RnF.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> I was up there too yesterday above the white bridge. Didn't do fabulous, but didn't resort to nymphing either  Caught maybe 7 or 8 mostly on the cluster midge pattern I'm doing for the swap and a couple on a para BWO. Had an embarasing moment when a fellow angler left his pool for a minute to get something out of his pack and me not seeing him sidled right into his spot  He confronted me a bit later but we managed to work it out and shake hands. Just another reminder to be aware of others on the river and how much space we are giving eachother. I had 2 guys jump in a good pool just above me right as I was working in to the sweet spot earlier the same day and it is a maddening experience to say the least. Nice catch RnF.


Can't wait to see that cluster midge.

I was down south more, by Charleston. I started up higher, but man there were so many people on the upper end of the valley. I just didn't want to deal with the crowds. There aren't as many browns on the southern end but some good ones are there if you are willing to work for them.

Glad you were able to get out and enjoy the day as well. Even with the crowds. I don't have the patience to stick with dry's if the action is slow. Some day maybe. :wink:


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a good lookin brown I love to see that golden-yellow belly


----------

